# HP Jornada 680 + Internet ?



## Suchfunktion (20. Dezember 2003)

Hallo leute,
ohne viele worte (wie eigentlich sonst immer von mir gewohnt) gleich zum wichtigen:

Ich habe einen HP Jornada 680 und einen PC und DSL.

Ins internet connecte ich mit meinem normalen PC ueber ein Netzwerk.

Mit dem Jornada connecte ich zum PC mit einem seriellen Kabel.

Wie kann ich aber mit meinem Jornada ins internet connecten
Ich habe schon vieles probiert (ueber IrDA mit meinem Handy klappt es sogar), aber ich schaffe es nicht, vernuenftig zu connecten.. wenn es einige noch nich ganz verstanden haben, dann hier nochmal ne kurze erklaerung:
HP Jornada 680  --(Serielles Kabel)--> PC --(Netzwerk)--> DSL Router --> Internet

(ich denke es reicht wenn ich mit dem jornada ins netzwerk komme. wenn ich ins netzwerk komme, dann komme ich ja natuerlich auch ins internet, da kein login o.ä. vorhanden ist..)

Wie bekomme ich das halt hin?
Help me..


----------



## caddylover (27. Februar 2004)

Hi,

mich würde zusätzlich noch interessieren, wie ich dem IE im Jornada sage, dass er einfach über das Netzwerk online gehen soll. Macht er einfach nicht, obwohl das Gerät im Netz voll integriert ist.

Gruß

Uwe


----------



## Suchfunktion (29. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von caddylover _
> *Hi,
> 
> mich würde zusätzlich noch interessieren, wie ich dem IE im Jornada sage, dass er einfach über das Netzwerk online gehen soll. Macht er einfach nicht, obwohl das Gerät im Netz voll integriert ist.
> ...



schon im ie unter interneteinstellungen nachgeschaut?


----------

